# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كلمات لها واقع ......

## حازم عطاالله

You must be the change you wish to see in the world


يجب أن تكون أنت التغيير الذي تريد أن تراه في العالم 

غاندي

----------


## hazem mohamed

كلمات رائعة
شكرا على المشاركة 
دومت بود

----------


## هويدا

شكرا وبارك الله فيك لك مني أجمل تحية

----------

